# King Pigeon



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

I have a King female pigeon for adoption, totally sweet and extremely tame, follows me around like a dog would. Kisses me, grooms my hair, stays right beside me, found in the Bronx and I believe is one of the hundreds of birds released for the Pope's visit, I would love to keep her but she is definetely not happy without a mate and some room to fly. I guess I am thinking more about the bird than myself. There are lots of King pigeons flying in the Bronx, I saw quite a bunch of them off the exit to the 3rd ave bridge and in my neighborhood there are at least 15 of them united with a feral flock that gets regularly fed by our local bakery, I will drive to a nearby state if necessary for a sanctuary or a breeder, too in love with this bird not to do the right thing for her, will post a video of her antics for everyone to see this coming weekend, in the meantime thanks for reading my post.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The bird thinks of you as her mate now and is likely very content being with just you. I don't think you should feel guilty in the least about keeping her as a companion.
Many of us have single birds and they do just fine.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

If she's that attached to you, I would keep her also. She obviously likes HUMAN companionship


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

People seem to think birds have to have mates of their own kind, but often (especially with pigeons and doves) all they need is their owner, who they'll eventually see as their mate. From the sounds of it, your king has already become that attached to you  I've seen some pigeons so attached to their owners that they became depressed when the owner had to give them a new home


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is an absolutely lovely BIG bird and picture! 

I would keep her, she sounds like an amazing pet.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Who is the Silly Person that decided to release King Pigeons, for the pope?
Really not well thought out... Dave


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

It seems people think any pigeon can fly long distances like a homer. I wonder if someone might have bought a bunch of pigeons for this release and not told the seller what they were being used for?


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

*king pigeon*

Thanks for the kind words, it has been over a year since I got this bird, it was treated for worms thanks to the wonderful Wild Bird Fund in NYC, she is very healthy now and happy as can be, I have to say still want better conditions of life for this gentle girl, basically a place to fly and to be able to have a mate. Then I would be able to help another bird in distress, I feed flocks when regularly I have seen banded homers, tumblers and yes other kings that stand out for their size and all white color. I wish I could help them all but it is not reality. Again thanks to all the people that answered my thread and hoping I am able to find a perfect home for my girl.


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

I have a beautiful boy Olive, who would fall in love with your girl in a minute! Please check out my profile for photos 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=569

I could ship him to you , I cant keep him. I have a daughter who is pregnant and seven birds, two dogs, three cats, and its just too much dust/fur. etc to be healthy for a baby.

Please think about it, they would both be very happy.

Edie

ps Olive is used to being a "house pigeon" and would do well with your tame bird


----------



## ariaschreiber (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish I could, they would both be very happy, but the reason why I keep just the one and looking for a home is because I do live in an apartment in NYC and trying to find a good home for my sweet girl, arent king pigeons just the sweetest birds?


----------

